# [Portage] emerge -uaDv world en galère (résolu)

## sorg

Salut,

Je rentre de 2 seamines de vacances... et m'apprete à mettre à jour ma distrib préférée...

Tient , une nouvelle version de portage...

Comme d'hab, ca compil jusqu'a ce que portage soit emerger pouis ca relance l'emerge... et là c'est la cata:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# emerge -uqaDv --newuse world
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

Ok, mais comment celà ce fait-ce ? Il y a quinze jour tout allait bien!Last edited by sorg on Wed Nov 03, 2004 4:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bosozoku

Et un simple emerge -uDp world ?

----------

## sorg

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Et un simple emerge -uDp world ?

 

Pareil...

Là je suis en train de contourner le problème en faisant 

```
emerge unmerge gpgme modutils tunepimp tetex callgrind 
```

Ca à l'air de marcher , mais c'est pas très satisfaisant intellectuellemtn  parlant de pas savoir ce qui a fichu le bazard.

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir.

Les 2 premières lignes sont fautives : modutils et module-init-tools sont incompatibles, et font la même chose. Supprimer l'un des deux va régler le problème je pense.

Cordialement.

----------

## sorg

Ca résout pas tout... Comment puis je me débarasser de tunepimp ? 

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# emerge -uaDvq world --tree --newuse
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

----------

## sireyessire

tu vires tous les paquets qui sont à l'origine des bloquants et voilà

et te plains pas sur portage comme quoi il a tout fait merdé car le responsable d'avoir installé des linux26-headers sans avoir unmergé les linux-headers n'est pas lui mais se trouve entre la chaise et le clavier!

Moi je sens des emerges pas cleans la-dessous   :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

tunepimp ca vient avec KDE, il me semble..

----------

## bosozoku

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> tu vires tous les paquets qui sont à l'origine des bloquants et voilà
> 
> et te plains pas sur portage comme quoi il a tout fait merdé car le responsable d'avoir installé des linux26-headers sans avoir unmergé les linux-headers n'est pas lui mais se trouve entre la chaise et le clavier!
> 
> Moi je sens des emerges pas cleans la-dessous  

 

C'est quoi en fait les linux-headers ? J'arrive pas à comprendre, ça fait parti des sources du noyau ?

----------

## Zentoo

Ha, visiblement j'ai pas été le seul... en fait ce qu'il doit se passer c'est que tes paquets masqués installés grace à /etc/portage/package.keywords ne sont plus vu correctement. En fait la syntaxe a changé avec le nouveau portage, il faut enlever les "=" devant le noms des ports...

     Voili Voilou !!  :Smile:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bosozoku

Oups j'en ai jamais mis moi.... ^^

En tout cas si c'est ça, bravo !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sorg

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> tunepimp ca vient avec KDE, il me semble..

 

plus exactement de amarok... J'ai réussi à m'en débarasser.

----------

## fafounet

Si tout marche alors penses à mettre résolu   :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Tuttle wrote:*   

> Ha, visiblement j'ai pas été le seul... en fait ce qu'il doit se passer c'est que tes paquets masqués installés grace à /etc/portage/package.keywords ne sont plus vu correctement. En fait la syntaxe a changé avec le nouveau portage, il faut enlever les "=" devant le noms des ports...
> 
>      Voili Voilou !!  

 

voilà pourquoi il faut jamais mettre de = dans le package.keywords, je crois pas que c'était indiqué comme commande possible dans le man portage  :Laughing: 

sinon les linux-headers bosozoku, c'est les headers du noyau linux, que certains programmes utilisent dans leur exécution, compilation....

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sinon les linux-headers bosozoku, c'est les headers du noyau linux, que certains programmes utilisent dans leur exécution, compilation....

 

Ils sont quasiment uniquement utilisés lors de la compilation de la glibc

----------

## zdra

Moi aussi j'ai eu pas mal de packets bloquant apres l'update de portage.... je soupsonne une meilleur gestion des bloquants (ou une gestion moins buggée) et du coup il refuse pas mal de packets alors qu'il aurait meme pas du te permetre des les installer dans les version précédentes de portage.

----------

## bosozoku

Merci sireyessire, en gros c'est important et vaut mieux pas trop y toucher.

----------

## chipsterjulien

Bon perso je dirai de faire un 

```
emerge -uD world
```

 est une bétise car je faisais souvent ça dans mes débuts sous gentoo et ma distrib était d'une instabillité remarquable.

Depuis que je fais simplement 

```
emerge -u world
```

plus aucun problème même en gardant les même options de compilation de CFLAGS et les même variable USE

Il y a peu etre une / des autre(s) raison(s) mais je pencherais pour celle-ci

----------

## kernelsensei

ben moi perso, j'y vais que a coups de -auvD et ca marche nickel, j'ai envie de TOUT mettre a jour, pas que les paquets de world et leurs deps directes !

----------

## guilc

kernel_sensei++

Autant tout mettre à jour. Je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi tout mettre a jour rendrait la distrib plus instable. JUe fais ça depuis le début de mes 2 installs, et aucun probleme a ce niveau (en ~x86 en plus)

----------

## sorg

Pareil, j'ai toujhours fait des uaDv world

et maintenant ca sera des uaDv --newuse world

----------

## Trevoke

--newuse c'est seulement utile si tu as change le USE=" .... " dans make.conf  :Smile: 

----------

## sorg

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> --newuse c'est seulement utile si tu as change le USE=" .... " dans make.conf 

 

Ce qui m'arrive de temps en temps... donc autant penser le faire à chaque fois.

----------

## Trevoke

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que c'est peut-etre plus simple de faire un emerge --newuse juste apres avoir change les flags non?

----------

## chipsterjulien

Ok, c'est bon à savoir :p

----------

## sorg

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que c'est peut-etre plus simple de faire un emerge --newuse juste apres avoir change les flags non?

 

Sur le principe tout à fait...Dans la pratique, je me dit que si je le fais pas de manière systématique comme un réflexe, je vais oublier de le faire les fois ou il y en aurais réellement besoin...

----------

## antoine

Salut,

Tu peux faire un unmerge sur ce package :

```
[blocks B ] sys-kernel/linux-headers (from pkg sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1) 
```

Comme tu utilise un kernel 2.6 il est plus nécessaire.

EDIT: Oups on te l'avait déja fait remarquer   :Smile: 

----------

## sorg

C'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai fait , et ca à très bien marché!

 :Very Happy:  Mes 95 packages en retard compilent en ce moment même ... (kde + Xorg + xOOo + glibc ....   :Confused:   )

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est donc (resolu)  :Laughing: 

[EDIT] hehe ! le temps d'ecrire ce post, t'as modifié le titre  :Very Happy:  [/EDIT]

----------

